# Is This a Tarpon



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Check out the photo on this post - the last fish looks a lot like a tarpon -- maybe its a ladyfish but it's got me ???????


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=3259


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Thats a lady fish....


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

looks like a big skipjack to me. Not a good angle, but the fork in the tail is too extreme and the mouth looks different.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

yep agree. had a friend of mine went out to san luis pass not long ago....he told me he and his son caught 30 baby tarpon and he sure was glad they were making a come back....i had to chuckle a little bit and really hated bringing him back to reality.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, the angle of the photo isn't too good, that's for sure.


----------

